# DirecTv prices going up (again)



## jtchambliss (Jan 15, 2002)

This seems like a yearly tradition. Another 3 bucks for most packages. And most odd of all, $0.01/month for DVR service, HD access and mirroring.

That's the one that has me pissed.

http://www.directv.com/email/29936-...df?CMP=EMC-MQ-CS&ATT=120-B3-V1-090130final&m=


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

More information here ....
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=151259


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Do we get grandfathered in again if you don't change your package and all that?


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> Do we get grandfathered in again if you don't change your package and all that?


Great question. It argues for making a programming switch before March 4th.

Notice how conveniently the price hike falls just after the period (2-17-09 in many markets) where disenfranchised OTA viewers will be making a decision possibly to move to DBS. Those new subs will perceive one price, and immediately get yanked to a higher rate the next month.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

You mean June 12th?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I just dropped the HD Extra Pack to make up for the increase.
I may make other changes as well.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

TyroneShoes said:


> Great question. It argues for making a programming switch before March 4th.
> 
> Notice how conveniently the price hike falls just after the period (2-17-09 in many markets) where disenfranchised OTA viewers will be making a decision possibly to move to DBS. Those new subs will perceive one price, and immediately get yanked to a higher rate the next month.


Conspiricy theories aside, DirecTV's price increases are always the first week of March. 

Plus in the past new subs get locked into their rate for a year and thus are protected from the price increase. Not sure if they are still doing that or not.

As for grandfathered packages, they should all go up $3 as well, just like they did last year.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

shibby191 said:


> Conspiricy theories aside, DirecTV's price increases are always the first week of March.


not everyone's been around as long as us to know about the annual donation


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

shibby191 said:


> ...As for grandfathered packages, they should all go up $3 as well, just like they did last year.


Mine only went up $2, and it only went up for me when I dropped HBO after _TrueBlood _ended.


----------



## Scott Corbett (May 29, 2003)

TonyTheTiger said:


> You mean June 12th?


Last Spetember here, didn't notice anyone complaining.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Scott Corbett said:


> Last Spetember here, didn't notice anyone complaining.


On the contrary, people here were sending them wheelbarrows full of money they didn't even ask for


----------



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

New ads from DirecTV in the Sunday newspaper read: "Lock into your savings until 2010". How ridiculous! One must commit to a two-year plan of service yet face an (unknown) price increase half-way into the contract! No thanks!


----------



## Scott Corbett (May 29, 2003)

TyroneShoes said:


> On the contrary, people here were sending them wheelbarrows full of money they didn't even ask for


I don't understand


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

No price increase for OTA and lifetimed Tivo HD. It's a different way to watch TV (Netflix, Amazon, and Jaman) but it works well for me.


----------



## scottt (Sep 6, 2002)

magnus said:


> No price increase for OTA and lifetimed Tivo HD. It's a different way to watch TV (Netflix, Amazon, and Jaman) but it works well for me.


Yes, I'm seriously considering switching to just that. I figured I would break even in about 16 months.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

magnus said:


> No price increase for OTA and lifetimed Tivo HD. It's a different way to watch TV (Netflix, Amazon, and Jaman) but it works well for me.


And what happens when you ISP provider caps your monthly usage - which most of them are starting to do now. Comcast, and now charter for 2 of them?


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

I see that D* is now above 25&#37; profitability margin so this increase is certainly justified


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

RS4 said:


> I see that D* is now above 25% profitability margin so this increase is certainly justified


Exxon made 45.5 Billion and gar prices keep going up....

http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-204314


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

sjberra said:


> And what happens when you ISP provider caps your monthly usage - which most of them are starting to do now. Comcast, and now charter for 2 of them?


maybe you could do something like download less than 250 gigs of tv a month. like I don't know, spend time with your family, spend time outdoors, be PRODUCTIVE, or spend the gobs of money saved on something much more worthwhile than tv.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

Da Goon said:


> maybe you could do something like download less than 250 gigs of tv a month. like I don't know, spend time with your family, spend time outdoors, be PRODUCTIVE, or spend the gobs of money saved on something much more worthwhile than tv.


I have 7 in my family, we all like to watch movies together, we have a family gathering to watch movies in our home theater every evening. It is a family occasion. Personally spending 3 or more hours with my family every evening - what about you? Maybe you need to ask what the bandwidth usage reason is before jumping to erronous and invalid conclusions.

add to the fact that the total bandwidth used is NOT JUST TV, audio, movies and video, but other related interet access reasons, like online banking, software upgrades, VPN to the office to handle after hours support calls, CISCO VOIP phone forwarding so my desk phone number is available at my house for my users convience, again ask for a breakdown of bandwidth usage before making accusations.

Besides, reread the entire context of the reply, not just a small section to comment on


----------



## cyberia (Feb 13, 2009)

So I'm not sure if this is the right place, but I had a related question.

Anyone know if when they do this price hike you can get out of the last 10 months of a 2 year contract? I guess similar to cell phone companies if they hike up the rate to more than you initially agreed you can get out. Anyone done it or know? Thanks very much.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

cyberia said:


> So I'm not sure if this is the right place, but I had a related question.
> 
> Anyone know if when they do this price hike you can get out of the last 10 months of a 2 year contract? I guess similar to cell phone companies if they hike up the rate to more than you initially agreed you can get out. Anyone done it or know? Thanks very much.


No. Rates go up every March. Been that way for years. Whatever you have left on your contract doesn't matter.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

shibby191 said:


> No. Rates go up every March. Been that way for years. Whatever you have left on your contract doesn't matter.


Since 2006. Prior to that any more than once every two years was uncommon. I used to laugh about the routine cable price increases. Now my price for cable has actually gone down since I switched.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Then I'll cross that bridge when it comes. Till then I'll just keep saving $960 per year. Either way I have boxes that will work with OTA and/or cable.



sjberra said:


> And what happens when you ISP provider caps your monthly usage - which most of them are starting to do now. Comcast, and now charter for 2 of them?


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

$80 x 12 months = 960 (my Directv bill) and my S3 Tivo (plus lifetime) cost less than that (I think $600). So, I broke even well before the year ended.



scottt said:


> Yes, I'm seriously considering switching to just that. I figured I would break even in about 16 months.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

magnus said:


> $80 x 12 months = 960 (my Directv bill) and my S3 Tivo (plus lifetime) cost less than that (I think $600). So, I broke even well before the year ended.


So you record OTA only? That would be the only recorded medium that would nto factor into the monthly reoccurring cost senario


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

That is correct.



sjberra said:


> So you record OTA only? That would be the only recorded medium that would nto factor into the monthly reoccurring cost senario


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

magnus said:


> That is correct.


Glad you have enough in your area to not have to watch anything else other then OTA. Unless I want to put a tower up and get a varience for said tower would have nothing to watch other then maybe a local religous show.Guess some people are lucky that way.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Yep, I'm only a few miles from the towers and just use an attic antenna. However, I would not judge what you COULD get now by what you saw from analog in the past. It's a completely different story.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

magnus said:


> Yep, I'm only a few miles from the towers and just use an attic antenna. However, I would not judge what you COULD get now by what you saw from analog in the past. It's a completely different story.


Haven;t seen OTA transmissions since 1996 when I bought this spread. Prefer the lack of neighbors.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Same here. Nearest neighbor is an acre and half away but it's not too bad.



sjberra said:


> Haven;t seen OTA transmissions since 1996 when I bought this spread. Prefer the lack of neighbors.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

magnus said:


> Same here. Nearest neighbor is an acre and half away but it's not too bad.


to close....


----------

